# Things to know before giving up Kindle or laptop for the iPad



## artsandhistoryfan

Hi, 
I think this is important in that it concerns the Kindle as well as your plans for your laptops, netbooks, etc.  I've seen people saying they're prepared to sell their Kindle(s) or not use their laptops.

I posted part of it on the 'live' thread because there was no other one for the iPad and there's no other way for me to post this information where it'd be read.

If you plan to get rid of any laptops or netbooks, in favor of the iPad, just be prepared for:

1.  No multitasking enabled
2.  No flash  (that means no Hulu, JibJab, ESPN, Disney, Netflix etc)
3.  No webcam
4.  No real keyboard for heavier writing tasks
5.  No hard disk.  You get 16 gigs for a device advertising heavy use of VIDEO
      so you'd not be storiing many of those there.
6.  It's sync'd to your computer (the files)
7.  No SD slot
8.  1 USB capability with a special attachment
9.  The back is not flat, there's a hump.  When you lay it down to type, it'll move.
10. The DRM scheme is Apple's not the usual one by Adobe.

Also, will have to get used to working w/o a mouse

The $499 is for only WiFi - can't use it out on the streets w/that unless we find a hotspot
with AT&T WiFi or pay for it in non-free hotspots.

  To get the kind of cellular wireless access that we have for the Kindle, it's an additional $130
plus $15/mo. for 250MB of data total for a month (useful for email but not for large or many videos)
or $30/mo.for unlimited access.

  So the base price for our type of cellular wireless with it is $630 + the data plan you choose.

  But you can even prorate the month.  If you decide to shut it off early, no penalty.

  I believe you can shut it off and on when it suits you (but not all the time    ).

- Andrys


----------



## susie539

I got an email from apple this morning and was looking at the ipad. I haven't got a chance at looking at itunes book selection yet, but I am guessing it will not have as many to choose from as amazon.


----------



## LuckyKelleyK

This is an interesting article, especially the comments. I agree that the ipad with a LCD screen and Miniscule battery life is no replacement for an e-reader

http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/27/ipad-or-kindle-will-our-wallets-decide/

I especially liked this comment

" I've tried using the Kindle app on my iPhone and my eyes were bleeding from my anus"


----------



## jason10mm

The ipad will have little to no impact on the K2, IMHO. The price differential, larger size, and backlit screen mean that a "paperback" e-reader is safe.

I do think the ipad will hurt the DX in the ACADEMIC/COMMERCIAL space however, the better input options, display, and capability with a minimal price differential means the DX2 really has to up its game (and I think it will). 10 hours, if that is accurate, is a full work/study day, which is a major plus for the ipad.

I feel e-ink or related tech e-readers have lots of room for expansion however, with things like EMR pens for handwriting support, significantly better battery life, and eventually color. So the battle will rage on, with hybrid LCD/e-ink dual screen machines striding the DMZ in the middle.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

artsandhistoryfan said:


> 1. No multitasking enabled
> 
> 4. No real keyboard for heavier writing tasks
> 
> 10. The DRM scheme is Apple's not the usual one by Adobe.
> 
> - Andrys


1. I'm not sure this is a big deal, at least for me. If it will suspend and maintain an app in the background, that may be satisfactory.

4. There is an optional keyboard available per Apple's website.

10. Well, Barnes and Noble and Sony both use Adobe DRM, but you cant read a book from one on the other. I don't see how this is any different.

Mike


----------



## Nugget

jason10mm said:


> The ipad will have little to no impact on the K2, IMHO . . . I do think the ipad will hurt the DX in the ACADEMIC/COMMERCIAL space however


I think this is spot on. I have a tough time envisioning the iPad being a replacement for my Kindle, which is a uni-tasker device and performs its job admirably. The battery life and the e-ink display make the Kindle a much better book reader than the iPad. I can easily see being swayed by the iPads broader feature set for academic use or other DX users who rely on the device to read and view textbooks or technical drawings.

I think the iPad is more like a light laptop for non-technical users than a more feature-laden e-reader.


----------



## hsuthard

I'm not replacing anything I currently own, but I bet I'll be getting an iPad. 

I really hope Jason's right and the iPad moves into the Academic/Commercial markets. I see many possibilities for this as a tool for learning/teaching, etc.

The only thing that bugs me is the FLASH!

SD Card Slot, USB, Webcam, and Keyboard are all available and listed on Apple's site already. It sucks they're not included in the price, but at least the capability is there if I need it or want it. 

And I think the iPad has a big advantage in having flash memory over a regular hard drive.


----------



## Rasputina

artsandhistoryfan said:


> Hi,
> I think this is important in that it concerns the Kindle as well as your plans for your laptops, netbooks, etc. I've seen people saying they're prepared to sell their Kindle(s) or not use their laptops.
> 
> I posted part of it on the 'live' thread because there was no other one for the iPad and there's no other way for me to post this information where it'd be read.
> 
> If you plan to get rid of any laptops or netbooks, in favor of the iPad, just be prepared for:
> 
> 1. No multitasking enabled
> 2. No flash (that means no Hulu, JibJab, ESPN, Disney, Netflix etc)
> 3. No webcam
> 4. No real keyboard for heavier writing tasks
> 5. No hard disk. You get 16 gigs for a device advertising heavy use of VIDEO
> so you'd not be storiing many of those there.
> 6. It's sync'd to your computer (the files)
> 7. No SD slot
> 8. 1 USB capability with a special attachment
> 9. The back is not flat, there's a hump. When you lay it down to type, it'll move.
> 10. The DRM scheme is Apple's not the usual one by Adobe.
> 
> Also, will have to get used to working w/o a mouse
> 
> The $499 is for only WiFi - can't use it out on the streets w/that unless we find a hotspot
> with AT&T WiFi or pay for it in non-free hotspots.
> 
> To get the kind of cellular wireless access that we have for the Kindle, it's an additional $130
> plus $15/mo. for 250MB of data total for a month (useful for email but not for large or many videos)
> or $30/mo.for unlimited access.
> 
> So the base price for our type of cellular wireless with it is $630 + the data plan you choose.
> 
> But you can even prorate the month. If you decide to shut it off early, no penalty.
> 
> I believe you can shut it off and on when it suits you (but not all the time  ).
> 
> - Andrys


Actually SD card reading is available but you have to buy ipad camera connection kit. At this point we don't know what apps will be compatible with transferring data over it, the description says for transferring pictures and video. That is all I use a memory card for these days on the rare occasions I use one.

A physical keyboard is available. There are 2 different docks, one with a keyboard, one without.

It has the same shape as the ipod touch and the iphone, the touchscreen is pretty sensitive and I haven't found movement an issue because the touchscreen is sensitive to the heat of your fingers, not pressure.

ESPN, Disney and Netflix all have apps in the itunes store right now. Sure I can't stream netflix movies in the current app. Non issue for me.

The base model is 16 gigs, but 32 and 64 gigs are also available. I won't be doing much more with the ipad than I do with my iphone, although I will have the pages app so I can easily read all my documents on my computer easier than now. I have the 16 gig iphone and still have 5 gigs free. A netbook won't hold all my itunes library and neither does my laptop, because it's over 250 gigs of data. But I don't need every season of LOST on the ipad either.

You won't miss a mouse with a touchscreen.


----------



## Scheherazade

So it's just a giant iphone without the phone... does it also force you to use AT&T?  I couldn't find where it said what cellular services you could use.


----------



## Carld

>Sure I can't stream netflix movies in the current app. Non issue for me.

That's a fairly large disappointment for me. No Flash is a serious drawback for multimedia and web use.


----------



## Rasputina

Scheherazade said:


> So it's just a giant iphone without the phone... does it also force you to use AT&T? I couldn't find where it said what cellular services you could use.


Maybe you should read more about it on their site. They already clearly stated it's unlocked. Although they did negotiate non contract data plan fees with AT&T


----------



## hsuthard

Scheherazade said:


> So it's just a giant iphone without the phone... does it also force you to use AT&T? I couldn't find where it said what cellular services you could use.


It is unlocked, you can use any carrier you want. AT&T was the only carrier with a pricing plan already set that they could announce.

Also, Apple has just approved VOIP for the iPhone/iTouch this week, so you could certainly use it as a phone that way.


----------



## Rasputina

Carld said:


> >Sure I can't stream netflix movies in the current app. Non issue for me.
> 
> That's a fairly large disappointment for me. No Flash is a serious drawback for multimedia and web use.


I rarely watch streaming video of tv or movies because I prefer to watch in HD on my home theater. I do watch you tube sometimes, they already have a core app and are usable on the device.


----------



## Rasputina

hsuthard said:


> Also, Apple has just approved VOIP for the iPhone/iTouch this week, so you could certainly use it as a phone that way.


I missed that announcement, thanks for posting!


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

LuckyKelleyK said:


> This is an interesting article, especially the comments. I agree that the ipad with a LCD screen and Miniscule battery life is no replacement for an e-reader
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/27/ipad-or-kindle-will-our-wallets-decide/
> 
> I especially liked this comment
> 
> " I've tried using the Kindle app on my iPhone and my eyes were bleeding from my anus"


 I remember that a reply said he obviously was not doing this properly


----------



## geko29

hsuthard said:


> It is unlocked, you can use any carrier you want. AT&T was the only carrier with a pricing plan already set that they could announce.


Well, not exactly. You can use AT&T, or you can use TMobile. Unlocked doesn't mean it comes with a CDMA radio.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

jmiked said:


> 1. I'm not sure this is a big deal, at least for me. If it will suspend and maintain an app in the background, that may be satisfactory.


 That's If, and that means you can't be looking at a webpage and call up email or a chat box and send info to someone. For many who are used to multi-tasking it's been a big deal. For others, no.

However, it's important (I feel) that people know what is possible and what isn't when they talk of replacing laptops with the iPad.



> 4. There is an optional keyboard available per Apple's website.


 That sort of takes away from the portability of it. I added another bump discovered in the road on that front, so to speak, in the actual blog entry I made awhile ago of about a dozen things that are missing that some may expect when used to actual laptops or netbooks.

That's at http://bit.ly/ipadmissg



> 10. Well, Barnes and Noble and Sony both use Adobe DRM, but you cant read a book from one on the other. I don't see how this is any different.


 From what I remember, the Nook owners could read Sony's but not the other way around. 
In any case, it was doable in one direction. I think the Nook's Adobe-DRM stymied Sony's because of a difference in the credit card number encryption. My memory's hazy but there was a brouhaha about it all.

Also, the word "ePub" is automatically lauded as meaning 'open' file format by many who don't know that almost all the new books are closed. But any movement toward even minimal standardization is good news to me.


----------



## LuckyKelleyK

Actually, it looks like you can't use it on T-mobile. I found this in the article I posted earlier 

"Doesn't Support T-Mobile 3G
Sure, it's "unlocked." But it won't work on T-Mobile, and it uses microSIMs that literally no one else uses."


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

geko29 said:


> Well, not exactly. You can use AT&T, or you can use TMobile. Unlocked doesn't mean it comes with a CDMA radio.


This is actually not even that nice...have any of you tried to turn an AT&T iPhone into a T-Mobile phone...Unlocked it may be, but the negotiation with AT&T means that the SIM card that the GSM relies on is an AT&T Sim ... and why do I suspect opening it up to put in a T-Mobile Sim will void your warranty.

Its an iPhone that can't make calls
an iPod Touch that has a much bigger screen but isn't as portable

As far as I can tell measure for measure (and I really like my iPod Touch) I'm sticking to My KindleDX

And I doubt it has quite the 'education' inroad being mentioned since if I was teaching I'm not sure that a device that is full of picutres and audio (and my course syllabus) is what I want my students using. (At least if they're on a kindle they are expanding teh mind with books.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

susie539 said:


> I got an email from apple this morning and was looking at the ipad. I haven't got a chance at looking at itunes book selection yet, but I am guessing it will not have as many to choose from as amazon.


Also, per WSJ, Apple has asked the publishers to go higher when setting a price, as they pay the publishers more, it's said, than Amazon does. This way the two are happier, but not the customer if aware later of the price difference. Publishers feel Amazon's low pricing is setting customer expectations too low, and the goal has been to make the prices $12.99 to $14.99 for best sellers.

In the live event, a videoclip was shown of a book that is $14.99 at iTunes but $9.99 at Amazon's.

Barnes & Noble has been trying for weeks to get the prices down toward Amazon's.

It's complicated by the fact that the Kindle for iPhone/iPod app is an accepted app with Apple.
Jeff Bezos said the other day that the Kindle for iPad is also going to be an option.

Interesting how they work that out.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

Rasputina said:


> Actually SD card reading is available but you have to buy ipad camera connection kit. At this point we don't know what apps will be compatible with transferring data over it, the description says for transferring pictures and video. That is all I use a memory card for these days on the rare occasions I use one.


 I transfer all kinds of files and do love to use the flash memory cards. But people should know it's not included in the unit when they look at the pricing. It all adds up, in that list. The connection can be made USB or the other with the adapter -- both of which you need to get in the camera kit.



> A physical keyboard is available. There are 2 different docks, one with a keyboard, one without.


 In fact, you don't need to buy the Apple keyboard. You can use another vendor's.

But the purpose of what I (and others) listed is that people buying this without reading need to know what is not included in that $500 or $630 base price for WiFi/WiFi-Cellular package. It's not a "Oh, but you can get it" -- they're basic things in a laptop that you need to know you have to buy and set up.



> It has the same shape as the ipod touch and the iphone, the touchscreen is pretty sensitive and I haven't found movement an issue because the touchscreen is sensitive to the heat of your fingers, not pressure.


 It looks very smooth and fast.



> ESPN, Disney and Netflix all have apps in the itunes store right now. Sure I can't stream netflix movies in the current app. Non issue for me.


 They make the videos watchable then? I imagine they are free apps? HULU wold be an issue for me.



> The base model is 16 gigs, but 32 and 64 gigs are also available. I won't be doing much more with the ipad than I do with my iphone, although I will have the pages app so I can easily read all my documents on my computer easier than now. I have the 16 gig iphone and still have 5 gigs free.


They stressed video, and you know what that means. Not documents. Also, many do not know (not having had an iPod) that file transfers, when needing to take things off or put them on, require the sync'g procedure and they'll expect drag and drop file transfers -- especially those getting them for 'older parents' who would love the simplicity of it all (otherwise).



> A netbook won't hold all my itunes library and neither does my laptop, because it's over 250 gigs of data. But I don't need every season of LOST on the ipad either.


 I would not expect my netbook to hold all that, but I do think 160 gigs trumps 16 gigs especially when thinking of replacing one's current laptop.



> You won't miss a mouse with a touchscreen.


 Some have wondered about that, saying they would. When you use a mouse you will tend to lean
your lower arm on the arm of the chair and your hand is low, and relaxed.

With constant touchscreening (not like turning a page in an e-book) and movements with the lower arm raised and the small hand movements and often no support for the lower arm, that can lead to problems. This happened to a couple of friends and to me when in a chair with no arm rests and to others who had rests but didn't put their lower arms on them. It sets up some kind of repetitive stress/movement syndrome that makes you not able to lift your arm(s) higher than shoulder level and it just creeps up on you. Took 10 months to go away, with treatment. Another friend is facing the same thing with one arm but she doesn't know how it happened. Its been a year and a half for her.

But some just report missing the use of the mouse.


----------



## geko29

Richard in W.Orange said:


> This is actually not even that nice...have any of you tried to turn an AT&T iPhone into a T-Mobile phone...Unlocked it may be, but the negotiation with AT&T means that the SIM card that the GSM relies on is an AT&T Sim ... and why do I suspect opening it up to put in a T-Mobile Sim will void your warranty.


I'm working on the assumption (yes, I know...)that it will be set up similarly to the iPhone, which has a SIM tray that can be ejected via the traditional macintool (ie a paper clip). Voila, plop in a SIM from your preferred carrier, and you're online. But alas, it seems they've prevented even that (at least for now) by using a physically different SIM than every other phone on the planet.


----------



## Rasputina

I know it isn't for everyone. It just happens to be exactly what I've been hoping for ever since I got my iphone. So I'm thrilled. I have no desire for a device with a physical keyboard, if I did I'd be using a fugly blackberry instead of an iphone now.


----------



## HappyGuy

If this were a true tablet computer along with the features it now has, it would be pretty awesome, but as mentioned above, it's just a very large iPhone.

If I could use a stylus on it to take notes in something like MS OneNote and if it could multitask (if it were a true computer) I might be very interested. But right now it's just basically a very expensive web surfing device.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

Rasputina said:


> I know it isn't for everyone. It just happens to be exactly what I've been hoping for ever since I got my iphone. So I'm thrilled. I have no desire for a device with a physical keyboard, if I did I'd be using a fugly blackberry instead of an iphone now.


 That's great! I know the feeling. Didn't mean to drop rain, just wanted to make sure that others making replacements knew what isn't there to start...

There is a very good overview, ultra-balanced, pretty thorough and mostly very favorable. at 
http://mashable.com/2010/01/27/ipad/

And it ends with the same caveat - that people should know beforehand what is not there.
The thing is, you DO know what's not there and it's more than OK. So, that's the key.



mashable.com overview said:


> While in a lot of respects the iPad is a sleek, powerful device that will surely create massive lines on launch day, it is missing a lot of features we had hoped would be in it.
> 
> Here are just a few of the things that you won't find on the Apple tablet:
> 
> - No camera: There is no front-facing camera for video conferencing, and there is no back-facing camera for taking photos. This is a major omit from the device. Hell, most netbooks and smartphones have a camera or two.
> 
> - No multitasking: You cannot run multiple apps at the same time. To make this a useful device, it needs to be able to do things like run Last.fm while tweeting. This is one we hope Apple will fix with a future iPhone OS update, but for now it can't run multiple apps.
> 
> - No HDMI Output: You can't plug your iPad into your TV.
> 
> - No USB port: You can't plug in your favorite keyboard into the device&#8230;or anything else, really. It will plug into your computer via the same cord you charge iPhones and iPod touches with.
> 
> We're disappointed at a lot of the things that were excluded from this device. Gizmodo has a great list of other things the iPad doesn't include, but the point is this: It's a first generation device, and it's not going to include a lot of the things we want. With that said, make sure you know the drawbacks before buying.


 Two things that interested me. I saw 2 notes today in a forum somewhere that said they were not interested in the web browsing but wanted the e-reader capability of the iPad because it was so neat looking.

The ones most likely to go for it tend to already own an e-reader (of the threads I read).

Lots of articles about how people are mainly into wait and see mode (economy and uncertainty from all the products coming out).


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

geko29 said:


> I'm working on the assumption (yes, I know...)that it will be set up similarly to the iPhone, which has a SIM tray that can be ejected via the traditional macintool (ie a paper clip). Voila, plop in a SIM from your preferred carrier, and you're online. But alas, it seems they've prevented even that (at least for now) by using a physically different SIM than every other phone on the planet.


I noticed that later yesterday .. mini-sim .. I have a stash in my office of "ready to go" cell phones (all flavors all carriers) and a stash of sim cards in my desk for them...(probably about 100) and not a 'mini-sim' in the bunch...

hmmmmm


----------



## bigdog5142

The iPad will have full versions of iWork, so document, presentation and spreadsheet creation and editing are all doable on the iPad natively.  The lack of multi-tasking does bother me a bit, but not sure it's a deal breaker for me.  I can make it work.  I also don't know that the LED backlit screen is a big deal.  I like the idea of not needing a book light to read and it has an ambient light sensor which will lower the backlight of the screen in darkness, thus making it easier on the eyes.  

I will not be replacing my Macbook Pro with the iPad, it will replace my Kindle, if I get one.  I just returned my Kindle 2 today as my return window was closing fast.  I will go two months until the iPad comes out and then make a choice.  I am leaning iPad at this point, but not sure.  I loved the Kindle as well.  I just want to be able to make a decision when I'm able to actually play with the iPad.  I think a 32 gb version is what I'm looking at (no 3G).  I have an iPhone, so no need for always on internet as I have that on my iPhone as needed.  This will function as primarily an e-reader for me with the great additions of internet usage and GAMING!  The video will work great as well.  This is not meant to replace a laptop IMHO.  It's meant to be a step down.  I will use it to edit documents, but not largely create them.  That's what I have a laptop for...my major stuff.  What remains to be seen is if the iPad will sync with Mobile Me.  If it doesn't, that could be a deal breaker.  Hard to believe they wouldn't include that, though.

It is an exciting time to be a tech geek!


----------



## bigdog5142

Another thing to remember is that there is a Kindle App for the iPhone.  All iPhone apps will still work on the iPad and they seem to work well.  This allows for continued use of the Kindle Store as well as the iBook store.  It will be interesting to see if Amazon will develop a Kindle app for the iPad or if Apple will disallow the Kindle app as it is a direct competition to the iBook store.  Hopefully the Kindle app will remain, thus making the iPad a type of Kindle as well!  That is a big thing in what I'm looking at.


----------



## sherylb

Does it have speakers?


----------



## geko29

sherylb said:


> Does it have speakers?


I believe it has a speak*er*.


----------



## Rasputina

http://www.apple.com/ipad/specs/

speaker is listed


----------



## Esther

It doesn't seem like Apple is really behind the ereader functionality of the ipad.  Did they mention being able to search through the books? Or lookup words in a dictionary?  Search in Wikipedia?  No, no, no!  If they had done some research about what kindle owners want, they would have made their library easily sortable and organizable and told us about that as well.  Did they? No.  I was unimpressed with the 'shelves/book cover' graphical concept though it looks like eye candy.  Do I want to scroll through hundreds of shelves looking for the book I want by it's cover picture?  No!  This is really stupid in my view.  Also, I noticed that you can word process documents with their $10 Pages app, but where do the documents go?  They are there in Pages, stored as pictures again and you must scroll through them to find the one you want.  That doesn't seem very easy to use although it makes for really slick videos on the internet.  I was wanting one, but now I'm not too sure.


----------



## Bren S.

Not sure why anyone would give up their Kindle or laptop for an iPad, I see them as entirely different things.

I have no intention of giving up my Kindles or my laptops, but I fully intend to buy an iPad and enjoy it!


----------



## jason10mm

I think the ipad, much more so than the iphone, will live or die based on the developer app support. The ibook store is just a way to canabilize some kindle sales (and it is working) to prevent the Kindle from evolving into a rival tablet (which I think wille ventually happen). I doubt we will EVER see apple pursue the e-book market like Amazon has, their out of the gate acceptance of the $15 e-book price demonstrates this, as they fought tooth and nail for $1 songs in the face of the entire music industry.

Apple clearly expects ipad sales to come mostly from apple fans who love their products. Given the reliance on a main computer for almost all real functionality, the ipad is hardly a device you can just dump on grandma so she can e-mail the kids. I think the price point is going to hold it back a lot as well, more than the initial enthusiasm suggests. I've made a mock up of an ipad and it is SMALL (though HUGE compared to a K2), folks will not be doing stuff on this thing like they expect.

That said, I'll probably be getting one. It is sexy has hell  But I'm gonna try to wait to see what other tablets hit this summer, and if a netbook manufactuer can mate a HD screen with a fast processor and a >8 hr battery (which seems to be some sort of holy grail). But one or two announcements of Dark Horse comics and a major magna publisher using the ipad for affordable comics and I'm there with the ipad.


----------



## Carld

I was wondering if the iPad would support Overdrive Library downloads from my local library. According to what I read on Adobe's site Apple's DRM scheme is not compatible with Overdrive, at least in ePub. I'm not sure about Adobe Digital Editions for PDFs.


----------



## chiffchaff

this is a helpful thread, with lots of good info.  Before the iPad was rolled out I was hoping it could be a laptop replacement.  When I saw what it was, I knew I'd have to keep my laptop but I want it anyway.  It does 90% of what I use my home laptop for, plus some of the things I love about my iPhone work  even better on an iPad.  Overall it just looks like a lot of fun.  I never planned to replace my kindle with it so the eReader limitations aren't a big deal for me.  I agree that trying to scroll through all my books using the bookshelf graphic is totally impractical.  Jobs really doesn't understand what serious readers are like!  But I will have a dozen or so books on it as a secondary reading device.

I think people do need to realize it's a new type of device, neither laptop nor ereader, and not try to make it be something it's not.  Then again, when we greet each new electronic toy with a list of things we wish it did (but doesn't), that's fodder for developers to design something even better!


----------



## Chad Winters

jason10mm said:


> The ibook store is just a way to canabilize some kindle sales (and it is working) to prevent the Kindle from evolving into a rival tablet (which I think wille ventually happen).


I hope not...Amazon will never be able to beat Apple in the "multifunction device category" Not with the Iphone app sharing, etc. They can only beat them at building a better ereader for people who put reading above all the other functions.


----------



## cheerio

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I hope not...Amazon will never be able to beat Apple in the "multifunction device category" Not with the Iphone app sharing, etc. They can only beat them at building a better ereader for people who put reading above all the other functions.


Google just has too much ability to do almost everything and has their hands in a ton of markets


----------



## Jaasy

Doing one thing well is way better than doing 50 half-a$$ed!  IMO


----------



## HappyGuy

Jaasy said:


> Doing one thing well is way better than doing 50 half-a$$ed! IMO


I agree. Unfortunately, it seems that most people don't. If it doesn't do everything, including the laundry, it doesn't seem to last very long.


----------



## geko29

FearNot said:


> I agree. Unfortunately, it seems that most people don't. If it doesn't do everything, including the laundry, it doesn't seem to last very long.


It depends on the application and the level of suckishness of the various functions. For example, not a lot has been added to digital photo frames since they became widely available. Sure newer ones are bigger, some play video and have touchscreens or can connect to a wireless network, but all of those are expanded features for its primary function. I haven't seen one with a word processor or universal remote built in. So there is some market for single-use devices, it's just not as big as it used to be.

On the flipside, sometimes convergence can work. The iPhone eliminated my wife's need to carry her iPod to work, because it's actually a better music player in every respect with the possible exception of battery life (which doesn't matter because she has a radio with an iPod dock on her desk). I've likewise abandoned my nano. People with Droids actually don't need GPS units, because the navigation functionality of the google maps app beats the pants off of pretty much all of them. And it's only been in the last year or so that standalone Blu-Ray players have finally become available that are better at playing back Blu-Ray movies than the PS3.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Jaasy said:


> Doing one thing well is way better than doing 50 half-a$$ed! IMO


Yep.

Mike


----------



## legalbs2

Rasputina said:


> I know it isn't for everyone. It just happens to be exactly what I've been hoping for ever since I got my iphone. So I'm thrilled. I have no desire for a device with a physical keyboard, if I did I'd be using a fugly blackberry instead of an iphone now.


*I am with you! *


----------



## legalbs2

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I hope not...Amazon will never be able to beat Apple in the "multifunction device category" Not with the Iphone app sharing, etc. They can only beat them at building a better ereader for people who put reading above all the other functions.


*EXACTLY!*


----------



## chiffchaff

My kindle will always be my primary reading device for many reasons (eInk, integrated dictionary, ease of use, search and highlight functions, etc etc) but the more I think about it, the more the iPad seems like a viable secondary reader.  I wrote earlier that I didn't think the bookshelf graphic would work for those of us with lots of books.  I've been reconsidering that since I got the "classics" app for my iPhone, which uses the same graphic for displaying books.  From the iPad gallery on the Apple site it looks like it'll show 25 books per screen, whereas one screen in my kindle TOC shows 10.  And if I can drag and drop to order the books however I want, like I can with the classics app, then I could use shelves like folders.   That's pretty appealing!


----------



## angelad

chiffchaff said:


> My kindle will always be my primary reading device for many reasons (eInk, integrated dictionary, ease of use, search and highlight functions, etc etc) but the more I think about it, the more the iPad seems like a viable secondary reader. I wrote earlier that I didn't think the bookshelf graphic would work for those of us with lots of books. I've been reconsidering that since I got the "classics" app for my iPhone, which uses the same graphic for displaying books. From the iPad gallery on the Apple site it looks like it'll show 25 books per screen, whereas one screen in my kindle TOC shows 10. And if I can drag and drop to order the books however I want, like I can with the classics app, then I could use shelves like folders. That's pretty appealing!


Secondary reader? Looks like you are really warming up to the IPad


----------



## chiffchaff

well, I was always going to get one for other reasons.  I guess I'm just warming up to the reading possibilities now!


----------



## Bren S.

chiffchaff said:


> well, I was always going to get one for other reasons. I guess I'm just warming up to the reading possibilities now!


I don't want an iPad as a replacement for my Kindles,however, I also never thought I would like reading on my iPhone (due to it being backlit,and small among other things),and as it turns out I like reading on my iPhone a lot.Especially at night, in bed.
So I'm not sure if I won't end up really enjoying reading on the iPad even more with it's larger size.
Will have to wait and see I guess.With the iPhone Kindle app I have that option on a device that can do so much more as well.


----------

